# remove spur center headstock?



## thebaminit (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a craftsman 2hp wood lathe model 351 anyone now how to knock out or remove the spur center of the headstock, my manual is grey area about this, was made in 1999 thanks


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

The knock-out tool is a rod that for my lathe is about 3/8 inch diameter and 8 inches long and has a black knob on one end. If you don't have one, you can probably use a piece of dowel about that diameter and at least long enough (plus a couple inches) to "bottom-out" against the spur when you insert it into the hole on the end of the lathe at the headstock end. Put a towel or a pillow on the bed of your lathe to protect the spur when it pops out. Put the knock-out tool in to the hole, tap it with a mallet. Should come out unless it's rusted in. If tapping a little harder doesn't do the trick, run a little penetrating oil into the place where the spur meets the headstock, let it sit overnight and try it again. Report back. There are other tricks for the rusted in problem.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I had one of those for a while--bought when I was wanting to turn bigger things. Got tired of changing the little bitty cogged drive belt that is in the middle of the of the headstock that _always_ broke when I got a hang. :blink:Finally pieced it out & sold it.
On mine there was a plastic tab on the left side of headstock, remove it and insert the rod there that was described already above. Really-- I'm not trying to be captain obvious :laughing:
If you haven't done it yet--I made my own jam nut by slicing a large nut with my Dremel tool-- that really helped a lot when I changed chucks/plates.
Dave H


----------

